# Hi



## Mharichu (Jan 8, 2016)

Good day everyone. I have Nissan altima 2004, is someone can help about the measurements of the cable battery? That would be great. Thank you


----------



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey there,

I moved this thread into the General Altima/Stanza discussion, a better home for your question. 

Thank you, 

Richard.


----------

